

Perfectionism - dcraw
http://minetowin.com/2012/07/perfectionism/

======
dcraw
This is a post I wrote on my personal blog that I thought might be of interest
to folks here. A lot of people seem to be able to relate to this problem, and
I'm hoping some here will have thoughts on how to tackle it.

